# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Пошив и ремонт одежды – качественно, быстро и недорого

## valentinav

Как часто у нас в голове рисуется определенный образ одежды, который невозможно найти в магазинах, или есть некоторые особенности фигуры, которые затрудняют выбор готовой одежды, тогда спасти положение может индивидуальный пошив.

Как часто у нас в голове рисуется идеальное платье, которое невозможно найти в магазинах, или есть некоторые особенности фигуры, которые затрудняют выбор готовой одежды, тогда спасти положение может индивидуальный пошив.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – это сеть швейных ателье в Гомеле, которая охватывает огромный спектр услуг: ремонт одежды, пошив одежды, изготовление элементов интерьера.

Наши швейные ателье оснащены современным оборудованием. В умелых руках наших высококвалифицированных специалистов любая вещь может быть спасена и улучшена. У нас Вы можете заказать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], отреставрировать любое изделие из самого деликатного и придирчивого материала: кожи, меха, замши, трикотажа и шелка. Мы используем для этих целей современные материалы и инновационные отраслевые технологии.

- Делаем быстро и качественно.
- Мелкие и крупные заказы любой сложности.
- Ремонт и пошив всех видов тканей, кожи и меха.
- Оформление свадеб и домашнего интерьера.
- Работаем по Гомелю и Беларуси.

----------

